
Many California State Entities' Information Assets Vulnerable to Attack - nornagon
http://www.auditor.ca.gov/reports/responses/2015-611/2
======
jenIsOnHN
"at its current pace it would take the technology department roughly 20 years
to audit all reporting entities."

Also, interesting data presented here:
[http://www.auditor.ca.gov/reports/2015-611/auditresults.html](http://www.auditor.ca.gov/reports/2015-611/auditresults.html)

